# Installation sur BootCamp + Virtualisation



## Sioko (29 Novembre 2018)

Bien le bonjour,

Étant depuis peu l'heureux propriétaire d'un MacBook Pro 2018 avec TB, je souhaiterais pour des raisons personnelles installer Windows 10 via l'utilitaire BootCamp pour pouvoir jouer à certains jeux vidéos mais également pour des raisons professionnelles accéder à cette même partition via un logiciel de virtualisation (probablement Parallels) car j'utilise de petits logiciels qui ne nécessitent pas de booter totalement sur W10.

Or, avant de me lancer là dedans, je me suis renseigné à gauche et à droite, et il semble qu'une fois que W10 est installé via BootCamp, si je souhaite accéder à ma partition via Parallels (ou autre), Windows bloque en annonçant que le numéro de licence est déja utilisé (il doit probablement considérer que l'émulateur est un 2nd ordinateur).

J'aimerais donc connaître votre avis sur la question et savoir si cette restriction peut-être contournée.

Question subsidiaire : Pensez-vous qu'utiliser une version OEM serait plus judicieux sur un Macbook Pro (financièrement parlant) ?

Voilà j'espère avoir été assez clair et merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2018)

Sioko a dit:


> Étant depuis peu l'heureux propriétaire d'un MacBook Pro 2018 avec TB, je souhaiterais pour des raisons personnelles installer Windows 10 via l'utilitaire BootCamp pour pouvoir jouer à certains jeux vidéos mais également pour des raisons professionnelles accéder à cette même partition via un logiciel de virtualisation (probablement Parallels) car j'utilise de petits logiciels qui ne nécessitent pas de booter totalement sur W10.


A la base il te faut un gros disque dur interne, déjà voilà ce que préconise Apple maintenant en taille minimale... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...donc là ça se corse. Ensuite ton souhait de vouloir utiliser Parallels Desktop n'est pas un problème surtout pour de petites applications, mais l'espace pris par un fichier de virtualisation est assez conséquent. A la base, ça ne prend que 8 Go, mais très vite et après utilisation et installation de logiciels, cet espace va osciller entre 20/30 Go.

Comme tu le constates, il faut un gros disque dur interne, d'autant plus que pour macOS fonctionne correctement, qu'il faut lui laisser un espace minimal entre 15/20 Go. A toi de faire le calcul et jouer avec des jeux récents Windows nécessite une bonne carte graphique et non pas une simple puce graphique.


Sioko a dit:


> Question subsidiaire : Pensez-vous qu'utiliser une version OEM serait plus judicieux sur un Macbook Pro (financièrement parlant) ?


Non, une version OEM ne peut s'installer que sur la gamme de matériel prévue, si changement de carte mère il y a, l'installation ne se fera pas, du moins le n° de licence ne sera pas pris en compte, donc pas d'activation.


----------

